# I am in tears



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

How can someone do this? Have people no heart at all? I'm so furious, this is beyond the point of abuse. I have never been so disgusted in the human race until today! I hope the people who did this get put down and no second chances they dont deserve it. This is beyond disgraceful.


HACKNEY STUD INSPECTION – N CAPE


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh my god.. that person is a monster.. and that poor poor horse!!! Probably hurting all over


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

God, that is absolutely grotesque. The people that did that will have a dear price to pay in Hell.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

That is absolutely appaling! Who in their right mind would ever do that to an animal!?! What trainer/groomer would allow that to go on? Disgusting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Poor horse  sad that anyone could do something like that.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I think the person who did this to this horse 
should have the same thing done to them


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking... Why would they do that? What is the goal?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

"People" in this world get sicker and sicker.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh let's not just take the time to train these horses to carry properly, let's just be lazy and use baling twine to force them to hold their head this way. I just keep seeing smarter and smarter people everyday*sarcastic*


----------



## Sheepdog (Sep 25, 2011)

Stuff like this and the poor Lesotho pound horses make me ashamed of my countrymen. Just for the record though, we're not all that bad, although we seem to have more than our fair share of those types.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I have seen some things, and heard others.. but never have I seen something that sickening done for the sake of 'training'

Poor creatures, hope that they're helped and manage to leave that in their past.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

their goal was to get a good bend in the neck for dressage that looked natural. "According to the trainer/groom, the horses stand like this for 2 hours, then a break, then 2 hours…… "
They were trying to make it so that it was the natural way the horse would hold their heal. honestly i hope these people die and go to hell for what they did!


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm disgusted. This happened in my country and I haven't even seen it on the news. Im ashamed of this behaviour. I have no words...


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm not in tears.

What I am is angry beyond reason with a burning desire to beat whoever did that to within an inch of his miserable life.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

MysticL said:


> I'm disgusted. This happened in my country and I haven't even seen it on the news. Im ashamed of this behaviour. I have no words...


I'm also very ashamed of south africa right now. I hope this stud gets named. I would like to do some serious hate mailing, what do you think?
...Or even hate visiting...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very sad!  

I remember coming across the website listing animal offenders in my state (with the description of what they did and how they were punished). I was able to go may be through just 1 page (if at all). It was absolutely sick. Some people just don't deserved to be called people.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

muumi said:


> I would like to do some serious hate mailing, what do you think?


I think that's a waste of time. I think it would be much more useful to send your opinion to whatever prosecutor has jurisdiction over the location where that farm/stable/stud is.

I have no clue what the animal abuse laws are in your part of SA, but there surely must be some under which these animals can be prosecuted, tried, and hopefully convicted and imprisoned.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

mildot said:


> I think that's a waste of time. I think it would be much more useful to send your opinion to whatever prosecutor has jurisdiction over the location where that farm/stable/stud is.
> 
> I have no clue what the animal abuse laws are in your part of SA, but there surely must be some under which these animals can be prosecuted, tried, and hopefully convicted and imprisoned.


I am sure they can, and will, prosecute... 

I'm struggling to write a coherent sentence, because I'm just so angry. So I deleted most of my reply and am leaving it there. I'm sure we are all thinking the same thing anyway.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow. I believe that would either break the horses spirit or turn it dangerously mean. I can't imagine the suffering it is going through.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh my GOD.. That poor horse.. !


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Just when I think nothing can shock me anymore, something like this surfaces. 

Whoever did this will have to answer for it one way or another. Everything you do comes back to you threefold. This person has some bad karma coming his way if the justice system doesn't catch up with him first.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I just hope the horse was rescued and saved


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

some people shouldnt be allowed near animals!! if i saw someone doing that I would call the authorities immediately!!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Wouldn't that make a horse evaid the bit even more? The twine would cut the mouth, causeing the horse to go ow every time any pressuse is added?


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

The F? My dad might me an idiot, but he's not that stupid. Some people....


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

myhorsesonador said:


> Wouldn't that make a horse evaid the bit even more? The twine would cut the mouth, causeing the horse to go ow every time any pressuse is added?


people stupid enough to do that too a horse would probably never think of that! just forcing the horse to do what they want


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Jumper12 said:


> some people shouldnt be allowed near animals!! if i saw someone doing that I would call the authorities immediately!!


If I saw someone doing that there would be violence right then and there.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I have no words....wait yes I do, disgusting and very sad. People who treat animals this way are only involved with them for their own gratification. Again, selfish humans we are....my God....people live in such a selfish bubble. We are more intelligent than most animals, although sometimes I wonder. We are not above it all, we are part of it. Humans are incredibly distructive.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

There's a special place in hell reserved for these people.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I always try to step back and _try_ to see a reasonable way of thinking people would use when doing a training method I do not use in hopes of learning something new, and understand both sides of any matter...

But I simply cannot find any justification of these appalling actions. To knowingly inflict pain for cosmetic or show reasons hours on end to anyone, human or animal is simply disgusting. I feel for those poor studs, and hope that they don't have to forever suffer the actions of these selfish people.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

While this is clearly appalling, it's interesting to me the difference in acceptance levels of various things. I really wonder how far off this is from things that are viewed as being more acceptable such as tail setting etc.


----------



## CowgirlHannah (Dec 21, 2011)

Talk about overflexion and pain. I swear I hate people so much.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, that is messed up. I think they should take some twine and tie that guy's nads to his tongue and leave him like that for 2 hours. Gonna give my horse an extra hug for him tomorrow.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Its horrific. 

i have a pony who had something similar done to him in that he was left in a stable for hours on end in VERY tight sidereins to force the muscle build up in his neck and force the appearence of carrying himself despite having a toddler onboard in the show ring.
He still to this day absolutly freaks out if you take sidereins into his stable and I've had him nearly 20 years now! not quite as cruel as the bailer twine as at least he didnt have his mouth cut to ribbons but the same principle applies


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

What kind of sick, twisted MONSTER would.do that?! Absolutely horrific. That poor animal will never be right in the mind.


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

AlexS said:


> While this is clearly appalling, it's interesting to me the difference in acceptance levels of various things. I really wonder how far off this is from things that are viewed as being more acceptable such as tail setting etc.


I get just as angry about a lot of things along those lines!!!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

sadest thing is I have seen worse.
People that can do things like that do not even deserve to go to hell.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

This is horrific and I too agree with all mentioned above. 

I hope the horses who this 'method' was used on can recover both physically and mentally. I agree, I believe this would achieve nothing in the way of training and only cause both behavioural and training issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Agree with eveyone what kind of world are we living in now?


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

That is absolutely awful!!! I'm just disgusted what lengths ignorant people take towards innocent animals!!!


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Did you notice how he pressed his forehead against the wall? Probably to take some pressure off his mouth and neck muscles... Poor baby....

I agree with MyBoyPuck. Seems a very suitable punishment except maybe use a little flossing thread instead of twine. Better chance for a permanent reminder of the punishment to fit the crime.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Ladytrails said:


> Did you notice how he pressed his forehead against the wall? Probably to take some pressure off his mouth and neck muscles... Poor baby....
> 
> I agree with MyBoyPuck. Seems a very suitable punishment except maybe use a little flossing thread instead of twine. Better chance for a permanent reminder of the punishment to fit the crime.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Just like those poor carriage horses in places like New York city , I wish we could add our voices to bring more exposure to these practices. 
I would like to know the follow up on that trainer and what punishment was delivered.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

All I can say is that that is ABSOLUTELY disgusting. I hope he gets a serious punishment, and a ban from ever owning another animal. What people do to animals these days never ceases to appall me.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I am so very shocked! It's appalling to me that someone would do this... I'm also disgusted that this isn't on the news so that other horse people in the community can act if need be.


----------



## Beechlgz (Feb 26, 2012)

This is the kind of torture that would drive a sane and level-headed human being completely mad, never mind a confused animal that probably has no idea what's going on, what's restricting its body or what's causing the pain.

What baffles me is how some people seem to have absolutely no empathy for animals, while others have tremendous amounts of empathy for them. What happened to these people to cause them to become closed off to the feelings of others, animal or not? There's something seriously wrong with these people.

Does anyone know if these horses were rescued eventually? Here's hoping for a happy ending.


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

I want to report it to our local investiagtive TV programme but they only accept evidence and not information circulated via the web. These people need to take their evidence and do something with it and SOON.


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/23/South-Africa-Stop-Hackney-Stud-Abuse/

see the petition to sign


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

dirtroadangel said:


> Just like those poor carriage horses in places like New York city


You had best get your story straight before you start slandering a group of fine horsemen and women.

It is disgusting that you compare the horrific abuse shown in the OP to a highly regulated and policed operation that has nothing to hide. 

:evil:


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

MysticL said:


> I want to report it to our local investiagtive TV programme but they only accept evidence and not information circulated via the web.


Say what? And they call themselves journalists? Their job is not to accept evidence handed to them on a silver platter. Their job is to take leads and FIND the evidence that either supports them or disproves them.

What a bunch of useless losers.


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

mildot said:


> Say what? And they call themselves journalists? Their job is not to accept evidence handed to them on a silver platter. Their job is to take leads and FIND the evidence that either supports them or disproves them.
> 
> What a bunch of useless losers.


I was also surprised - after I had filled it all in I saw the fine print. Maybe I should just send it anyway??? I hate that this is happening so close to home. 

Normally it is an avenue where you can take your own grievances and therefore would submit your evidence...I just want to see justice done, Im going to submit the link to the story. The worst that can happen is they ignore it right?


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Well I sent the story in and feel a little like a liar for clicking the button that said i own this story and it isnt web based! But I explained in the body of the description why I did so. I hope it makes a small difference somehow


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

dirtroadangel said:


> Just like those poor carriage horses in places like New York city , I wish we could add our voices to bring more exposure to these practices.


ASPCA VET SUSPENDED - HORSE AND CARRIAGE ASSOCIATION OF NEW YORK CITY RELEASES STATEMENT | Facebook

I can't let this go unchallenged without facts from the other side


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

And another one

Ex-agent: ASPCA unfairly targets carriage horse industry - NYPOST.com


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

It is very tragic


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

I certainly didnt mean to slander any group of people or organizations. I have seen horrific web info of the horses in new york city.
The way it was portrayed was just as sad to me.
Hopes your hsve a good day
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

What a beautiful horse going through such horrible torment! Only the human race can come up with something so mean and unnatural. Only people can do this and punish an animal that deserves no such treatment no matter what the beast has done. We might be "superior," but it's not by wit or intelligence. It's by the fact that we're horrifically cruel.


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

That's sick >•>


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

dirtroadangel said:


> I certainly didnt mean to slander any group of people or organizations. I have seen horrific web info of the horses in new york city.


Nobody lies on the internet? Nobody alters digital photographs and then posts them on the internet?

You need to be a lot more selective about what you believe and what you do not.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

I do know what I believe in and my life experience has taught me over 60 years.
Thank god wefound out who the bad guy was in that case of SPCa against the carriage people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

My guess is most things that people do to animals to win in the showring would make you cringe.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

I wish these shows that demand such rigorous attributes that end up leading to these practices for the sake of money or points - take some accountabilty to ensure animals aren't mistreated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

mildot said:


> Nobody lies on the internet? Nobody alters digital photographs and then posts them on the internet?
> 
> You need to be a lot more selective about what you believe and what you do not.


After further review of the nyc situation Yea get them out of there new york city is no place for horses for entertainment purposes Would I sell a horse that would become a carriage horse in nyc. no way
I wish the horses had a union and lobbyists only looking out for them.
The police dept. is different since they serve a greater good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Sickening.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

dirtroadangel said:


> Just like those poor carriage horses in places like New York city , I wish we could add our voices to bring more exposure to these practices.
> I would like to know the follow up on that trainer and what punishment was delivered.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Huh? I work 4 blocks from two of the stables. The horses trot up 56th street every evening toward Central Park when I'm out moving my car. I can only think of two horses I have seen in the past 11 years that didn't look to be in good weight. Most are beautiful happy as clams, trot by me with their backs and tail swinging. On nice days, I walk over the park to get my horse fix and talk to the drivers who are in the waiting line. I haven't met one yet that didn't love his horse. 

I see nothing that would make me call them "poor carriage horses". Nothing bugs me more than opinions based on ignorance, or worse, false information by groups who just want to be the loudest ones shouting. I once watched a woman express her disgust about the poor horse having to pull the big carriage. She had a large suitcase in her possession. I asked her if she carried her suitcase or dragged it by the extendable handle. When she responded, "by the handle of course" I pointed to the 1800 lb horse and showed her the flaw in her thinking. I doubt I changed her mind, but at least now she realizes she was off by a few hundred pounds. Please produce actual facts if you are going to accuse the carriage horse people of abuse. 

Regardless, this thread is not about carriage horses. If you want to trash them, please start a different thread.


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Agreed, this is not about carriage horses, it's about some sick bunch of immoral people who need to be punished the same way. All I know is that THESE photos are not altered. Sadly  

What hurts me is that this is one incident that HAS been discovered...how many others are happening right under our noses around the world and justice is not being done? And Im sure horses are not the only ones enduring this treatment. Our same sick country has had an excess of 80 rhinos poached in 2012. The last incident of poaching was done by the RANGERS. As an animal lover I just can't fathim the cruelty of mankind. 

These people need to be tortured in the same way as they have done to these animals. Tied up for hours on end, have limbs severed and then shot...


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

dirtroadangel said:


> After further review of the nyc situation Yea get them out of there new york city is no place for horses for entertainment purposes Would I sell a horse that would become a carriage horse in nyc. no way
> I wish the horses had a union and lobbyists only looking out for them.
> The police dept. is different since they serve a greater good.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You don't have a clue.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

For those of you advocating torture for the people responsible, you're no better than they are if you think that way. Barbaric acts to punish barbaric acts do not belong in a civilized society.

Do they need to be held accountable for their actions? Oh, yes. Fines, suspensions by their breed organization, and maybe even some jail time I can advocate. Torturing a living creature for torturing another living creature? Absolutely not.

I understand the anger and outrage, but not the desire to physically maim.

Dirtroad, you need to do proper research concerning the NYC carriage horses, not just read the hysterical blathering of the AR groups. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

I never believed 1 wrong doing deserves aother. Maybe I dont have aclue so help to educate me. What is a day in a carriage horses llife like? our their stables opem for tours?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

The addage of these horses would be slaughtered if not for the wonderful life they have, doesn't set well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Your are absolutely right MyBoy Puck.
In any horse world there are a few bad apples.
Shouldnt lanbast all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

HACKNEY STUD, N CAPE – UPDATE

Forgive me if this has been posted... but here is an update on the original Hackney abuse issue...


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

dirtroadangel said:


> What is a day in a carriage horses llife like? our their stables opem for tours?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How dare you accuse the NYC carriage horse industry of cruelty and abuse, and how dare you condemn the life of NYC carriage horses if you are NOW asking those sorts of questions?

:evil:


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

mildot said:


> How dare you accuse the NYC carriage horse industry of cruelty and abuse, and how dare you condemn the life of NYC carriage horses if you are NOW asking those sorts of questions?
> 
> :evil:


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Last post for me on this. Do you have the answers to the questions? At what time I have asked the questions is irrelevant.
Ready to be enlightened.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

dirtroadangel said:


> Do you have the answers to the questions?


You can do your own homework.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Unfortunately abuse won't stop until people realize that horses aren't just "property." There have been many vids here, usually in the Dumb Horse Ads thread, where people are already training and riding foals that are under a year old. 

I will address the neck sweat though. A friend of mine raises Arabs and she routinely puts on a neck sweat, however, the sweats are not tight and do not restrict the breathing or the ability of the horse to bend its neck in any way. All of her horses are happy, very personable and willing and she is devoted to their well being. Granted, given the history of those "people" I doubt the neck sweats they were using were in any way kind.

Too many see a horse as an object and not as the beautiful and feeling animals that they are. The other issue is the competitive streak in people, the desire to have "the best" regardless of how they get there. What certainly doesn't help is when the bar is raised on the definition of what the best entails, and that happens in any sport.

I agree here with so many. How anyone could treat a horse the way these monsters have is incomprehensible.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

I have . It has been awonderful tradition of the horse drawn carriages in NYC.
But I find A draft horse living in a stall 60sq. ft. in size is not right. Having to go up those cement stairs to such a small constricted area- isn't in the best interest of the horses. The police do fare alittle better with a large working
Thank God for changes made thru legislation.
Which is only as effectiveas it can be enforced.
Withthe end result being the same.
If they didn't have this job they would go to slaughter. Bloomberg's words not mine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

all I can say is GOD has a home for those that abuse animal :evil:


----------



## guinness (Feb 29, 2012)

That is just sick ...I am mortified!

People are sick ...they should have the same done to them to see how it feels.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> For those of you advocating torture for the people responsible, you're no better than they are if you think that way. Barbaric acts to punish barbaric acts do not belong in a civilized society.
> 
> Do they need to be held accountable for their actions? Oh, yes. Fines, suspensions by their breed organization, and maybe even some jail time I can advocate. Torturing a living creature for torturing another living creature? Absolutely not.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Speed Racer, you are right. Barbaric acts to punish barbaric acts are not appropriate. As one who "liked" one of the suggested acts of torture, I apologize. We must hold ourselves to higher standards or we cannot prevail against evil. Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Ladytrails said:


> Speed Racer, you are right. Barbaric acts to punish barbaric acts are not appropriate. As one who "liked" one of the suggested acts of torture, I apologize. We must hold ourselves to higher standards or we cannot prevail against evil. Thank you for the reminder.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

I must apologizes to the Forum for 
monopolizes it with a different subject.
I was watching a Utube of a horse biting someone and after seeing what went on in SA I enjoyed it alittle bit. Two wrongs dont' make a right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

